# install both winxp and freebsd?



## tilokanigk (Jan 14, 2015)

Can 10.1 and sp3 be installed?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, install XP first and don't forget to leave some disk space for FreeBSD. There are lots of old threads about this (search for them!).


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2015)

tilokanigk said:


> Can 10.1 and sp3 be installed?


Yes, but don't do it that way.  Safer to install FreeBSD, install VirtualBox, and install XP inside a VM that won't take down the whole system when it is subverted.


----------

